

Ask HN: Career advice for ENTP personality types - ENTP

I grew up in the 80s and had my first computer when I was 9. Programming came natural to me and I pursued that through my education to degree level. I then worked as a programmer, using various different languages, for 5 years then got into system administration, designing, building and running a linux based multi-site network. I moved on after 5 years and became an IT consultant. Through these years, one thing became apparent: People would throw problems my way and I was able to solve them one way or another. After doing a Myers-Briggs test, I discovered that I was an ENTP personality type - the profile hits the nail on the head. Extremely creative, excellent at problem solving but cannot take a project from cradle to grave without the assistance of others.<p>The question is this: Are there any other ENTP types out there? What jobs were you able to go for? It looks like "Problem Solver" and "R&#38;D" would be the best bet, but those jobs are rarely advertised. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.
======
Articulate
This is an excellent post, if you are going to continue with consulting work,
you might do well to find a business partner with a different skill set than
yourself. Having a detail oriented person that can push through to the end of
projects could benefit both of you. You have skills that others need if you
tell them honestly some of your challenges, you might be surprised the ideas
they can come up with to help you help them.

~~~
ENTP
You may well be right. Finding decent business partners is fairly hard, or
perhaps I'm looking in the wrong places. I've wondered if a startup style
setup would suit me (and any other entp types) as there is a much greater
demand to be dynamic and pragmatic. So long as there is a change of problem
often enough to keep the brain taxed. Boredom seems to be the curse of the
ENTP.

------
michaelpinto
You should keep doing consulting and similar "starter" activities if that's
your strong point: Other "problem solver" jobs are marketing and sales (the
ultimate starting point), information architects and any sort of tech
consulting.

<http://www.personalitypage.com/html/ENTP_car.html>

